# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz 15th July 8.30pm

## Wellies

Thanks TRUCKER  :Grin:  but I am quizzie.  Goodness knows what the questions will be but it will be fun and mostly easy.  Come along and have a bleather.

----------


## Lolabelle

I'll set the alarm, but I am not making any promises.  ::

----------


## Tugmistress

and i will see if i can remember lol

----------


## Wellies

Thanks to those who came and I hope you all enjoyed yourselves
3rd Foxy 31
2nd donnalee1994 40
1st Lolabelle 48

Hope you enjoy yourself doing the quiz Lolabelle and I am sorry I will miss it

----------

